
Waiting for Microsoft to turn green - terpua
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11692316&fsrc=RSS
======
watmough
To precis: Vista has failed. A second try will be wheeled out soon (end of
2009), and expect something decent (hypervisor?, but no one at MS will talk)
in 2012 or so.

By this time, the resources behind GNU/Linux, including OEMs, should have
driven Linux to a much higher percentage of lower end equipment where MS
cannot compete, and much as MS did to IBM, this wedge will slowly work
upwards.

